# our ship had sailed



## sweet04

Salut!!

_I tried to tell him that you never see me that way.(de façon romantique) __That our *ship had sailed* a long time ago,_
_(son petit ami est jaloux de sa relation avec son meilleur ami)_

_Ship had sailed*????*_

_merci d'avance!!_
Moderator note: Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Notre navire a coulé.


----------



## pieanne

[...]
I don't think it means "coulé", here. I understand it more like"notre bateau a fait son voyage il y a longtemps"


----------



## sweet04

il n'y aurait pas une autre façon de le dire sans parler de bateau??


----------



## Missrapunzel

sweet04 said:


> il n'y aurait pas une autre façon de le dire sans parler de bateau??


D'après ton 1er post, je croyais que tu voulais justement garder l'image du bateau! 
Notre histoire s'est finie?
Notre route s'est arrêtée?
Notre pont s'est rompu?


----------



## Kelly B

In English it means "that opportunity is no longer available (for us)." It is gone. Edit: cross posted with MissRapunzel....


----------



## sweet04

_Que nous avions laissé passé notre chance il y a longtemps._
_Que notre sort/relation était scellé depuis longtemps_
_Que l'eau avait coulé sous les ponts entre nous depuis longtemps_
_Qu'entre nous ce n'était plus d'actualité_


----------



## pieanne

Nous avons eu notre temps...


----------



## Arzhela

Hello everybody,
I'm just looking for the French equivalent of the English phrase/idiom :
"That ship has sailed". I think of "Tu as loupé le train/Vous avez loupé le train" but is there an other one (or others ones) ?
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Bobbibounette

If it's about a missed opportunity (I don't know that English expression)

"tu as raté/loupé le coche"

Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Grop

Bobbibounette said:


> If it's about a missed opportunity







> It means when an opportunity was there, but it is not there anymore.


----------



## Arzhela

Oui, merci Bobbibounette. L'expression anglaise parle en effet d'une occasion manquée. Ce qui me gêne c'est qu'en français, ça signifie que la personne est responsable d'avoir "raté le coche" alors que dans mon exemple, ce sont les évènements qui font que la personne ne peut plus faire ce qui était prévu.


----------



## roymail

Arzhela said:


> Oui, merci Bobbibounette. L'expression anglaise parle en effet d'une occasion manquée. Ce qui me gêne c'est qu'en français, ça signifie que la personne est responsable d'avoir "raté le coche" alors que dans mon exemple, ce sont les évènements qui font que la personne ne peut plus faire ce qui était prévu.


 
Alors, pourquoi pas : L'occasion s'est envolée ?


----------



## Bobbibounette

Merci Grop ! Je ne parle hélas pas l'espagnol... Shame on me!

Je vois ce que tu veux dire, Arzhela... rien ne me vient de réellement idiomatique avec cette nuance mais je vais voir si je trouve qc sur le net...


----------



## Grop

Peut-être _l'occasion est passée_? Je pense que _le coche est parti_ ne serait pas terrible.

Edit (): _La messe est dite_ conviendrait presque, mais peut être mal compris.


----------



## Arzhela

roymail said:


> Alors, pourquoi pas : L'occasion s'est envolée ?


Merci Roymail. L'idée est là mais ça ne se dit pas vraiment. C'est dommage. On pourrait aussi dire "l'occasion est passée" mais ça ne me plait pas non plus.


----------



## Bobbibounette

En tournant ta phrase un peu différemment...
L'heure n'était plus à / aux


----------



## Arzhela

Sorry, I didn't give you any context !!
Here is it :

Policemen have to protect a witness and to prevent criminals to kill him, but while they are going to go out of a house, criminals are waiting for them outside and the policemen decide to change their plan.
Witness : - You've got to get me out of here !
Policeman : - Sorry. That ship has sailed.

If I translate "that ship has sailed" by "ce n'est plus d'actualité", is it too far from the real meaning of the clue here ?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## dlemal

Peut-être

on n'en a plus l'accasion/l'opportunité

ou plus vugairement

on l'a dans l'os


----------



## Grop

_Ce plan est à l'eau_?


----------



## Arzhela

Thank you all of you ! Merci tout le monde !
Les traductions qui me tentent le plus sont "C'est à l'eau" ou "Ce n'est plus l'heure".


----------



## Bobbibounette

C'est plus le moment !


----------



## roymail

dlemal said:


> Peut-être
> 
> on n'en a plus l'accasion/l'opportunité
> 
> ou plus vugairement
> 
> on l'a dans l'os


 Ah non, pas l'opportunité ! C'est un faux ami, de plus en plus utilisé, mais un faux ami tout de même.


----------



## Bobbibounette

Que veux-tu dire par là, Roymail ?
TLFi, opportunité :
*B.* −_P. méton._ *Occasion ou circonstance favorable*. _Il n'a pas le génie adroit et cauteleux d'un procureur qui ne perd ni une minute ni une opportunité_ (Stendhal, _Rouge et Noir_, 1830, p.442). _Les missionnaires des églises ont cédé longtemps aux opportunités que leur offrait la colonisation_ (_Univers écon. et soc._, 1960, p.64-13).


----------



## bh7

I've heard " _les moulins ont tourné_ " with this meaning of "it's water under the bridge"/"this ship has sailed".


----------



## Bobbibounette

"De l'eau a coulé sous les ponts"/ "Beaucoup d'eau a coulé..." exists in French but means that time has passed (a long time...)


----------



## Arzhela

bh7 said:


> I've heard " _les moulins ont tourné_ " with this meaning of "it's water under the bridge"/"this ship has sailed".


Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression. Est-ce canadien ?


----------



## Californien_rechapé

What would a respectable (not too slang) French equivalent be?

In US English we have a few related expressions for which I am seeking the French equivalent. One is "the cat is out of the bag" (vieux-jeu) or more modernly, "that ship has sailed" . It means when something is done and can't be undone, may as well profit from it. 

I have heard the expression in French movies but can't recall it... A related expression, the old-fashioned "locking the barn door after the horse is gone" meaning taking action that would have been effective before the event, e.g. before the ship sailed. 

Oh and compatible with 18th century French spoken language. 

Vos idées les francophones?
--mes remerciements anticipés.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Ce qui est fait est fait ?

Les dés sont jetés ?
Les jeux sont faits ?


----------



## Meille

Hi,
"that ship has sailed" refers to a missed opportunity, 
"to let the cat out of the bag" means to reveal a secret, and
"closing the barn door after the horses have bolted", as you said, means "taking action that would have been effective before the event", e.g. before the ship sailed. 
Which one are you trying to translate?


----------



## Californien_rechapé

Good point, as all these expressions are nuanced in a context. 

But in a movie for instance: the groom has fled the wedding ceremony and the bride tells her best friend resignedly,  «that (or his) ship has sailed.» 

The best friend then wittily says «how fast can you swim?» implying it is a lost opportunity but not irrevocably because action is possible. 

It's an expression you would hear in a song by Trenet, Brassens, etc. but the ship has sailed is probably the closest equiv. 

Merci...


----------



## Micia93

"t'as raté le coche" ?


----------



## Californien_rechapé

Thanks that will work for my revolution-era story:

«T'as raté le coche, le roi l'a pris jusqu'à Varennes...»



"Life is too short to speak more than one language fluently." -- Anon.


----------



## Idenoca

"Il n'y a plus rien à faire"


----------

